# Flashed FE 2.0 and now status bar clock is missing?



## XaeroR35 (Jul 21, 2011)

The clock in my status bar is missing. The space for the clock is still there, just the text does not show up. It is as if there is a black font on a black status bar. How can I fix this ?


----------



## mattbiz22 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go to settings>tsm parts>statusbar settings


----------



## mattbiz22 (Aug 18, 2011)

You probably have to unchecked hide clock and then you need to reboot.


----------



## jewofa (Jun 28, 2011)

mattbiz22 said:


> Go to settings>tsm parts>statusbar settings


This is correct. Once you select the clock color you'd like reboot.


----------



## SpiffyRob (Jun 25, 2011)

It's in the OP. Always worth reading the OP of the thing you're flashing.

-When you first boot up your clock will be a default of black and appear to be missing. Do not worry this is the way it is. Just goto Settings > TSM Parts > Notification Settings and set your clock color by either 1 selecting a different color in the wheel then clicking it in the center, or just clicking white. Any changes to the clock color requires a reboot to make the changes.


----------



## gotfondue (Sep 2, 2011)

seriously i didn't realize to save the color selection that you have to click the middle i was trying to figure that out...normally i do but lol THE MIDDLE!


----------

